# 1974 GTO Hatchback, need help



## Tommya77 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry to bother you all. I just got a 1974 GTO Hatchback and I'm just curious if she is worth fixing up. I hear different things about it. Some say no, some say the car will be worth a fortune down the road considering it being rare. Before I pump a lot of money. I thought I would come to the guys who know.

The car is in pretty good condition. A little rust, engine needs to be rebuilt, interior is hurting. Got it dirt cheap, and was curious if I should flip it now or just hold on to it.

Thanks so much for taking time to read and possibly answer.

Tommy


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

It will probably never be worth more than $15K-20K no matter how much money you put into it. That being said, if you got it cheap, there is some room to put money into it (particularly if you do the work yourself) to make it more pleasurable to drive without having to worry if you will get your money back out it when it is time to sell. 

Is it a red one? Post up some picks when you have a chance. The first car my dad ever bought new was a '73 Ventura. I have a lot of great memories of that car as a kid!


----------



## Tommya77 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

Will get some pictures this coming Monday. Been busy with a 66 ford ltd fastback and 57 ford fairlane project. I keep hearing different things no matter what about the 74 gto. I will just restore it and park it for a while and see what happens.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

well never say it not worth anything it all in the market.they are gettin expensive to get ahold of,i would say if u can retsor a old goat go 4 it


----------



## 74GTOman (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a 74 and i love it. I dont know how much it will ever be worth but it gets alot more attention than my buddies Nova. The cars are rare these days. I see Nova's running around all the time down at the track and car shows are full of older GTO's. You just dont see a 74 GTO very often. Finding parts is a bit of a challenge though. Half of them have to come from a Nova catalog, the other half you have to scrounge around for. Good luck with the rebuild.


----------

